# 1968? Cub Cadet 124



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

A relative gave me a small Cub Cadet 12 hp tractor recently. It runs well and has some owner manual material with it. The clutch makes an awful racket when you depress it but is quiet when engaged. There are three drive plate pins that help locate the clutch parts and one small clutch drive disc spring on one of the pins.
I think I can repair and adjust the situation but I don't know if there are one drive disc spring or supposed to be three, one on each pin. Can someone tell me if I need 3 of these clutch drive disc springs, or is one supposed to be enough? Any help here would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Catch said:


> A relative gave me a small Cub Cadet 12 hp tractor recently. It runs well and has some owner manual material with it. The clutch makes an awful racket when you depress it but is quiet when engaged. There are three drive plate pins that help locate the clutch parts and one small clutch drive disc spring on one of the pins.
> I think I can repair and adjust the situation but I don't know if there are one drive disc spring or supposed to be three, one on each pin. Can someone tell me if I need 3 of these clutch drive disc springs, or is one supposed to be enough? Any help here would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Did you get that noise worked out? You mean the PTO clutch don't you? All 3 of mine are hydrostatic drive.


----------

